# Squid (auth problem)



## einfachso (31. März 2003)

Hi,

ich hab ein kleine Problem mit T-Online+Squid ...

ich habe einen Server im Netz stehen, dieser Verfügt über eine feste IP, darauf läuft ein squid-proxy an dem man sich authentifizieren muss (damit nicht jeder darauf zugreifen kann) ... diesen möchte ich nun von daheim nutzten (T-Online), jetzt kommt aber mein Problem:

- Einwahl unter Linux - Phoenix als Browser - Proxy eingetragen - Alles ok

- Einwahl unter Windows - Proxyeinstellungen im IE (oder auch Phoenix, Opera, Mozilla...) werden ignoriert!! Ich bin dann mit meiner T-Online IP unterwegs!

Da ich von Windows wirklich NULL Ahnung habe und auch schon gegoogelt habe wie ein wilder wollte ich nun wissen, ob einer von euch mehr sagen kann!?

bye
einfachso


----------

